# Fish and Racquetball ??????



## Bengay (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone play racquetball in the panhandle ? Cant find a game in Destin ! Love to fish also !


32 Foot Tiara


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Ron, isn't that racquetball a little hazardous to your health???:whistling:


----------



## Bengay (Apr 13, 2014)

only thing that keeps me healthy !!! yes it is me ! who else would call themselves Bengay after all them big ones we pulled off the bottom ? Maybe Kathy !!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Bengay said:


> only thing that keeps me healthy !!! yes it is me ! who else would call themselves Bengay after all them big ones we pulled off the bottom ? Maybe Kathy !!!


That's the first thing I thought when I saw the screen name.:thumbup:


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I used to play ALOT but was never that good. Enjoy playing anything from singles to doubles to cutthroat. I used to play @ olive baptist church 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Bengay (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks, I'll check it out. I see on website they have Challenges on Tues and Thurs ??? Many show up for that ?? We have 6-10 show up at home 3 times a week Tks still play ?


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Last I heard for using the rec center it is church members only. Wasn't a problem when I was a member there as it was open to the public, but too many kids were starting fights on the basketball courts and ruined it for everybody. There was a decent group on Tues/Thurs when I went but got schooled by them. I'M a believer in playing people better than you but when you can't return a serve and get skunked every game there isn't much room to improve on. I went to the challenge occasionally because they taught me alot but made it a habit to play with those slightly better than me so I could actually get some good quality practice in. 

I've not played in several years and at the moment I'm focusing more on training strongman, power lifting, and highland games which gives me little time to play racquetball.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

I live in Santa Rosa Beach and like to play. I stopped playing when I moved here because the only court I could find the public had access to was at cessna landing down 393 at boat ramp. And its in bad shape with a pond behind it. So if you hit the ball out of court you lost it to the pond. I wish there was a park with decent courts to it so you could have pick up games. Singles, doubles, cut throat whatever.


----------

